# Oh Witchy Women!



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.thespec.com/news/world/article/482781--romanian-witches-face-jail-for-untrue-predictions


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

“They can’t condemn witches, they should condemn the cards,”

Reminds me of an old saying - a poor workman blames his tools


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey I have seen 'Drag me to Hell' there is no way on this earth you would get me to go near them or **** them off for that matter.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. Do they go after weather forecasters as well?


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, I call bullox on this one. They can't fine someone for making an inaccurate prediction because the future is never set in stone. Sure, certain events have been predicted that have come true, but a lot have also been a lot that haven't. I know from using them myself that divination tools only give you a glimpse at how things will turn out based on that moment in time, and the most likely path someone will take because of that moment in time. There are too many variables after that moment to say that the future is set is stone, when its more like a cloth being woven. Change even a single thread, and the whole design is altered.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

GrimmEverafter said:


> Okay, I call bullox on this one. They can't fine someone for making an inaccurate prediction because the future is never set in stone.


Here's the same story on USA Today. Are you assuming that the laws in Romania make sense? 

romanian-witches-may-face-jail-if-predictions-dont-come-true/1


----------

